# [resolved] sound blaster live ct4830 xp driver



## heffa255 (Mar 1, 2005)

*sound blaster live ct4830 xp driver*

frsutrating me alot here... i think windows is meant to have the right drivers but i cant find it in my device manager... now the sounds is so quite i can only just hear it in full blast when it was fine before... i think it might be dead but oh wel hope not!
anyways that driver would help.. cheers


----------



## heffa255 (Mar 1, 2005)

Hmm my last post was a bit average hey?! was in a hurry and a bit unhappy at it all. However i have fixed the problem so thanks to anyone who at least viewed this thread


----------

